
Tell HN: Request for Hardware Company - townesok
High-fidelity sound is a terribly fractured, commodified, and unmonopolized market.<p>If you want something that is the best -- simply the best -- do you purchase a 90s-era value like Sony, Pioneer, or Panasonic?<p>Do you purchase an arthouse German brand like Klipsch or Bang &amp; Olufsen?<p>What about an audiophile&#x27;s recommendation of an Audiolab or a pragmatist&#x27;s recommendation of an Audioengine?<p>You already know that companies like Beats, Bose, and Sennheiser are far more markup than they deserve.<p>And isn&#x27;t Sonos basically a new-age version of Bose?<p>...<p>Is this scenario similar to the PC market before Apple? Fractured and undifferentiated?<p>Why do the back of these hifi units still resemble the pre-GUI gibberish of DOS 3.1?<p>Why do the remotes look like they would be good for fast-forwarding VCR tapes?<p>Where are the sophisticated app-enabled controls?<p>What are the speakers that will encourage more recordings in binaural audio?<p>Where is there no single strong voice of audio quality in the industry?<p>Why should I have to tell my speakers what kind of music I&#x27;m listening to?<p>Where is a more advanced audio hi-fi software? Shouldn&#x27;t I enjoy pristine audio as my given right?<p>Can there be a personal audio company with the futuristic elan of Tesla and the holy lust for minimalism of Apple?
======
sgillen
There are already many companies (including all the ones you listed) that
would love nothing more to monopolize / take over the industry. There really
are not that many companies that can match the cult like following that Apple
or Tesla do.

Also hey honestly it sounds like the company you're looking for IS apple. I
feel like their home pod thing fills most of your requests.

~~~
p1esk
I second this advice: I’ve bought many pieces of high end gear over the
decades, and have a decent set up currently, but it doesn’t really matter. I’d
enjoy my music just as much with a homepod (or two, for stereo) at home, and
good headphones at work.

